# Future probs??



## capritoms (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a 94 GXE 4 cyl auto with 175,000 miles on it. The recent big repairs the previous owner had done was a new dizzy in 2004, new alternator in 2002, new boots and CV joints, and in the past two weeks she got the wheel cylinders replaced, new brake pads and new exhaust pipe and muffler. Are there any problems that I should be aware of from the car later down the road? I know the previous owner (who owned it since 96) and the car was cared for properly but I am wondering as I get up in mileage what kind of things should I be aware of.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

knock sensors going off like crazy, but thats the 02 sensor. no biggie, and maybe the gasket.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Expect to replace the intake manifold gasket, your right around the mileage you mentioned is when it should be going. $500-600 repair BTW

Frank


----------



## capritoms (Apr 16, 2007)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Expect to replace the intake manifold gasket, your right around the mileage you mentioned is when it should be going. $500-600 repair BTW
> 
> Frank



Wow...how will I know when it needs replaced? Also is that parts and labor or just the part?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Jeff-
Usually the idle fluctuating while the car is stopped either in D or N will be the first signs, or the CEL will come on with a cylinder miss fire code. To tes if the gasket is indeed leaking spray carb cleaner around the intake manifold, with the car running, if the idling smooths out you have a leak. You can test this now if you care to
The parts are about $40-60 its the labor that will make up the rest of the cost. 

Frank


----------



## capritoms (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks...I better check it because it does idle funny at a stop. It isn't smooth. Also my gas mileage seems a little low but i don't know for sure or if that would even effect it. I am getting 22.9 and that is mostly highway...is that normal?

Jeff


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

No its not normal, 28 hw is normal. Spray carb cleaner around th eintake manifold if the idle quites down you have the start of a gasket leak. 
Keep us posted good luck Frank


----------



## capritoms (Apr 16, 2007)

I just checked it and idle definitely changes when I spray carb cleaner on the side towards the firewall. I wouldn't say it smooths out but it definitely goes higher. Since there are no vacuum hoses visible on that side I can only assume that there is where the leaking intake gasket is right? Is there anyplace cheaper than others that I should get it from? Somewhere online or just autozone?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

The gaskets are cheap to begin with. I would do some research on qualities of gaskets on this site. Or you can just buy it from a Nissan dealer, its not expensive to buy. If you want a shop to do it count on $500-600 job.

Good Luck


----------



## capritoms (Apr 16, 2007)

Well I tore into it myself...I am fairly mechanically inclined but this is the most difficult thing I have worked on. Thankfully I have a rack as some of the bolts I need to take out I can only get to from behind. It will all be worth it when I get it back on the road.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Don't forget to replace the PVC since you are pulling off the intake. Its much easier to get to it now


----------



## capritoms (Apr 16, 2007)

OK...thanks for the heads up.

Jeff


----------



## capritoms (Apr 16, 2007)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Don't forget to replace the PVC since you are pulling off the intake. Its much easier to get to it now



Just got done with the intake gasket and man what a job that was. I would rather do this :balls: When I went to get the pcv valve I was told it is a closed system(or something like that)...meaning it does not get replaced. Either way the car works great now and the low idle shaking is gone. Hopefully the mileage will improve. I will let you know when I run the first tank through.

Thanks for all the help.

Jeff


----------

